# Blade Runner Rogue.



## Rodders (Apr 25, 2021)

I saw this mobile phone game today which I thought looked pretty interesting.

Blade Runner Rogue is a turn-based, tactical, sci-fi RPG set in the neo-noir cyberpunk world of Blade Runner.

As a newly appointed blade runner in this sci-fi RPG mobile game, you’re tasked with hunting down rogue replicants as you collect clues to unravel mysteries in neo-noir cyberpunk Los Angeles. Team up with friends, take on your opponents in exciting sci-fi RPG turn-based battles and unleash unique abilities to gain the advantage. In the end it’s up to you to decide the fate of your targets! Will they be retired or will they be spared?

Features: 
‣ Investigate multi-branched stories where each choice makes a difference to your journey. 
‣ Collect clues, improve your team and gain an advantage over your enemies.
‣ Unlock unique skills and become stronger on each battle attempt.
‣ Discover 100+ of your favourite characters from the Blade Runner universe. 
‣ Power up your team in this sci-fi squad RPG to take on more challenging targets with increasingly higher risks and even bigger rewards.
‣ Visit familiar locations from the films and survive the seedy streets of the beautifully stylized neo-noir cyberpunk Los Angeles.
‣ Join “The Hunt” and explore the thrilling sci-fi RPG world of Blade Runner with your fellow blade runners.

Anyone playing this?


----------



## Toby Frost (Apr 25, 2021)

No, but the 1990s Blade Runner game is excellent and is now available on Good Old Games. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 26, 2021)

Is that the old point and click game? I still have that on my shelves.  

I downloaded it, but I haven't played it yet.


----------



## Toby Frost (Apr 26, 2021)

Yes, that's the one. For it's time, it's very sophisticated.


----------



## paranoid marvin (May 1, 2021)

I had it back in the day. Great graphics (which still aren't shoddy now) and an atmosphere very much in keeping with the movie. It also felt incredibly difficult, and I remember running round with a large inventory wondering what to do next. But if you like point n click it is definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 21, 2021)

I played it for a little bit and was really disappointed to find that it was a battle game. (Kind of expected it, but really hoped for something more along the lines of a detective game.)


----------

